# Would you let them in ~Part 2~



## MrsRedcap

New home ladies...

last question was

PIPPIN


----------



## chucky egg 4

yes although he's always getting into trouble

Gollum


----------



## Nova

no way to weird with them thin fingers!!!
Batman


----------



## honneybee

yes he can always get me out of sticky situations.

scooby doo


----------



## honneybee

yep loved himm so much when I was lil.

tazmanian devil


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

No - this he's funny but too hyperactive (and we already have a bonkers puppy running around)

Wonder woman


----------



## Cherry Tree

Not sure if I'm playing this right as just started but.......

No dp might like her too much  

Bugs Bunny


----------



## chucky egg 4

Yeah I've got plenty of carrots

Kermit the frog


----------



## TwiceBlessed

not sure what I am meant to be doing here...

yes as long as he brings his bicycle.....That part of the muppet movie had me in stitches

Jordan


----------



## caroline1984

depends what mood she's in.                          david tennant


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Ceartainly!

Bill Oddie


----------



## chucky egg 4

definately I shall be glued to autumnwatch

Kate Humbles


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah but she can get a bit gushy...cant believe I am missing the first autumnwatch tonight!

Futureproof


----------



## caroline1984

no, dont really like them                    amanda holden


----------



## TwiceBlessed

nope she grates on me (as did futureproof tbh!)

Neil Morrissey


----------



## brownowl23

NO he really winds me up

John Barrowman (Phwooaarr)


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok is this embarrassing, I dont know who that is


----------



## brownowl23

The guy who is in Torchwood and in SOme Dr WHo. HE also was one of the judges on Joseph and MAria


----------



## TwiceBlessed

pass! someone else will need to answer then..


----------



## chucky egg 4

yes - shame for us he's gay  


Paul McCartney


----------



## chucky egg 4

Brown owl - congratulations on the birth of your twins must have missed your announcement they look lovely!


----------



## brownowl23

chucky egg
Thnks the boys are fab mpost of the time except when they are screaming with colic.


----------



## fuzzier

No to Paul Mccartney - tooooo old
Richard Hammond


----------



## TwiceBlessed

annoys me a bit.....

Nicholas Lyndhurst


----------



## chucky egg 4

The hamster annoy you   I let him straight in  
Nicholas Lyndhurst - yes he makes me laugh

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## caroline1984

only if he brings richard hammond          keira knightley


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes.... what about jonathan ross


----------



## chucky egg 4

No talks to much, I'd never get a word in

Craig Revel Horwood


----------



## caroline1984

No, he'd probably judge me!  hannah montana


----------



## chickadee

No..don't want hordes of screaming teenagers at my door

Lulu


----------



## boxerlou

Hello my first time on this game...think I've figured it out...
Yes, as long as she brings Take That!

Gordan Ramsey


----------



## jaynee

no not in restaurant
Sir Alan Sugar


----------



## Strawberry_Angel

Yeah would like to talk about how to make a good business and money    

Maverick (Top Gun)


----------



## helen_26

Yeah, any time.

Jordan (Katie Price)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Why not hope she brings Peter Andre

would you let Kerry Katona in?


----------



## carole

Yes - she's had a bad press

Gillian McKeith


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no don't want her poking ...

jonathon ross


----------



## carole

Yes but I'm a bit scared of him

Chris Evans


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I guess so....

prince charles


----------



## carole

Yes

Dame Edna Everage


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh could get out of hand... but ok

jeremy kyle


----------



## carole

No  - gets on my nerves  

Jeremy Vine


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no- biased

Tyra banks


----------



## carole

No - too thin and pretty   

Will Smith


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not really a fan

Gary Linekar??


----------



## carole

No - gone off him since he split up from his wife (iykwim)  

Ian Wright


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yeah I like him

Tess Daly


----------



## carole

Yes, she is okay

Holly Willoughby


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes why not,although a bit young but I like her dresses

hillary clinton


----------



## ZoeP

a big NO for Hillary lol.

Father Christmas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh yes and he comes in every year!!

Alan titchmarsh??


----------



## Three boys

Definitely! He could sort out my garden  
Heather Mills


----------



## carole

Yes - I feel sorry for her and I would give her some counselling  

Paul O'Grady


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes a character

Jerry springer


----------



## yonny

yes, he's ok, a bit daft but ok!

osama bin laden!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no way

nelson mandela


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

why not always good for a laugh...


peter andre??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh yes

Robbiw Williams


----------



## carole

Yes I like him - very jolly - and he can cook me a meal  

Gordon Brown


----------



## carole

Yes - I love his commentary on You've Been Framed  

Al Murray


----------



## carole

No - too smutty  

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## carole

OMG who wouldn't?  

Orlando Bloom


----------



## carole

No Way - good politician but slimy git  

Tobey Maguire (?sp)


----------



## carole

Yes - why not?

Kelly Brook


----------



## carole

Yes I like him

Greg Rusedski


----------



## carole

Yes !

Ricky Hatton


----------



## carole

No - too creepy (was ok in Top Gun)

Daniel Craig


----------



## carole

No - too fat now (although I can talk   )

Brendan Cole


----------



## carole

No - too old  

Ali McCoist


----------



## carole

Me too  

Simon Cowell


----------



## carole

No but he can stop outside and do my garden  

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## Pilchardcat

No, seems to wet 

...Danny Dyer


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh yes

shane ritchie


----------



## carole

No - did the dirty on his wife  

David Coulthard


----------



## ZoeP

no too old.

Duncan Goodhew


----------



## carole

Hmmmmm - okay!

Robert Carlile


----------



## ZoeP

thats a hard one, yes I'd let him in, but for nothing sordid haha.

Frank Skinner


----------



## carole

Nope

Robert Powell


----------



## carole

Nope - he did the dirty on his wife too  

Richard Madely


----------



## ZoeP

No, he looks and seems too boring.

Paul McCartney


----------



## carole

No - too old

Adrian Edmonson


----------



## zozo

no  

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## carole

NO - can't stand him  

Richard Hammond


----------



## zozo

maybe   

Bruce willis


----------



## carole

No - lost his looks  

David Schwimmer (?sp)


----------



## zozo

no  

jim carey


----------



## carole

Hmmmm makes me laugh, but a bit creepy    No.

Declan Donnelly


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no a bit young and can;t tell them apart

Andrew Llody weber


----------



## carole

OMG definitely not  

Lee Evans


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no don't find him funny

Kate garraway


----------



## carole

No - she irritates the life out of me  

Boris Johnson


----------



## carole

Yes, why not

Eddie Murphy


----------



## carole

No - funny chin  

Jenson Button


----------



## carole

No - like a robot  

Damon Hill

(is there a theme going here?   )


----------



## carole

No - too old 

Ewan McGregor


----------



## carole

Yes 

Mel Gibson


----------



## carole

Yes

Steve Wright


----------



## carole

Yes

Ben Shepherd


----------



## carole

No 

Jane Horrocks


----------



## carole

Yes

Noel Edmonds


----------



## carole

Oh go on then 

Hillary Clinton


----------



## carole

Yes

Richard Branson


----------



## carole

no - too weird

Russell Brand


----------



## carole

Yes

David Dickinson


----------



## carole

Yes - makes me laugh

Thierry Henry


----------



## carole

Yes

Aled Jones


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not a great fan

kate middleton


----------



## carole

ok

steve coogan


----------



## carole

yes

ruby wax


----------



## carole

Yes

Philip Glenister


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

paul o'grady


----------



## carole

Yes - he's a good laugh

Dale Winton


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes like him too

David Beckham


----------



## carole

Ooh yes  

Sven-Goran  Eriksson


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not really a fan

Barbara Windsor??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes why not

Fern britton


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not a fan

trevor macdonald?


----------



## Nova

No don't think any of them would be that interesting.... and they can't sing!

Mac off CSI New York


----------



## carole

Yep

Ty Pennington


----------



## carole

Hmmmmmmm not bothered, oh go on then

Michael Stipe


----------



## carole

NO WAY JOSE 

Lionel Richie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no...

philip schofield


----------



## carole

Had to google him  

Yes

Eric Cantona


----------



## carole

Nope - yuk  

Peter Kay


----------



## carole

Pass me a bucket ------ er, NO!!!!

Patrick Kielty


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes- a character

Pat Butcher??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not a fan

david guest?


----------



## carole

Nope

Graham Norton


----------



## carole

No

Gok Wan


----------



## carole

yes - might give me some diet tips  

Terry Wogan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes why not!!

Dr Phil


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

Lowri turner


----------



## carole

Yes, as long as he was cooking 

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## carole

No

Paul McCartney


----------



## carole

Yes - people have been really nasty about her 

Chris Martin


----------



## carole

Yes

John Hannah


----------



## Lou F ❁

yes

daniel craig


----------



## ClaryRose

No (where's Sean Connery when you need him?)

Seth Lakeman


----------



## carole

yes

johnny depp


----------



## ClaryRose

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Ok. Calm....... Breathe.........Think of something else

Tony Blair


----------



## carole

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Hugh Grant


----------



## ClaryRose

No

Jack Dee


----------



## carole

Yes

Lenny Henry


----------



## ClaryRose

No

Simon Cowell


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes 

the queen


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

he's a bit annoying but harmless

johnny vegas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

rod stewart


----------



## carole

No

Ronnie Corbett


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes good for a giggle


claire raynor (agony aunt)


----------



## carole

Yes

Rolf Harris


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no unless Brad was with her.....


sharon osbourne


----------



## carole

Yes

Rik Mayall


----------



## carole

Yes

Dawn French


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

ken livingstone


----------



## carole

NO!  

Lorraine Kelly


----------



## yonny

Not mad about her but yes, Id let her in!

Natasha Kaplinsky (spangles!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

tara palmer tomkinson


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

noel edmonds


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no 

sue barker


----------



## ClaryRose

Yes

Rory McGrath


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

kate moss


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no


beckham


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mr yes, mrs no!!


Russell Brand?


----------



## carole

NO !  

Jonathan Ross


----------



## als2003flower

Yes

HRH The Queen


----------



## carole

Yes

Barack Obama


----------



## professor waffle

Yes

Jeremy Kyle


----------



## carole

Yes

Jeremy Vine


----------



## ClaryRose

you are joking......    

Monty Don


----------



## professor waffle

Nooooooo

Terry Wogan


----------



## carole

No the silly s*d  

Austin Healey


----------



## ebonie

NO to smarmy  

CLIFF RICHARD


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

NO

TIM LOVEJOY


----------



## ClaryRose

who is tim loveday...... 


colin farrell


----------



## carole

No, gets on my nerves and I could never "get" those Matrix films    

Patrick Swayze


----------



## ClaryRose

noooooooooooooo  


Johnny Depp


----------



## carole

Yep

Harrison Ford


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hell yeah 

Madonna


----------



## carole

NO !  

Britney


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes for a damn good hug

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## carole

Yes  

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes I love him sooooooooooooooooooo much

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## carole

Yes as long as he was cooking and not me  

Elton John


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes to ask him about Posh Spice

Sarah Palin


----------



## carole

Noooooooooooooooooo  

Robin Williams


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Kerry Katona


----------



## carole

Yes - to give her a good talking to and a shoulder to cry on  

Stephen Gately


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes
Cheryl cole


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Jordan


----------



## carole

Yes - to give her a kick up the backside and tell her to stop having surgery  

Ian Wright


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes bet he is really funny

Tom Cruise


----------



## carole

No he freaks me out    

John Travolta


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Hugh Hefner


----------



## carole

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  

Brendan Cole


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes but only to find out who he is hehehehehe

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## carole

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Brendan Cole - not a strictly fan then Mrs Nikki ?  

Stephen Fry (have I said him already ?      )


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No and no you hadn't said him yet and nope not a strictly fan.

David Blaine


----------



## carole

NO too weird  

Jack Nicholson


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not a fan

tess daly


----------



## carole

Yes she's okay

Fearne Cotton


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Phillip Schofield


----------



## carole

Yes

Robbie Williams


----------



## carole

No I thought he was nice till he split up from his wife  

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Bruce Forsythe


----------



## carole

Yes

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Dermot O'Leary


----------



## carole

No

Lemar


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no 

ant and dec (can tell them apart and they are always together)


----------



## carole

Ant - No

Dec - Yes 



Cat Deeley


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

which one is which carole (the darker haired one Ant?)

Yes I like Cta Deeley


Fiona phillips


----------



## carole

No can't stand her    


Yes, Dec is the better looking one  

Eamonn Holmes


----------



## carole

Yes

Will Smith


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes he is funny

Paul Daniels


----------



## fuzzier

No 

Patrick Sawyze


----------



## carole

Yes

Ken Dodd


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hell no

Timmy Mallet


----------



## carole

Nope

Jason Donovan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes


danni minogue


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nope

Lucy Lu


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Julian Clarey


----------



## carole

No - too scarey

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No think I'd fall asleep!

Jimmy Saville


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

who?? no I don't like strangers!!

gordon ramsey


----------



## carole

Yes

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

james martin (Sat TV chef)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Johnny Knoxsville


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

peter kay


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Kaylie Minogue


----------



## carole

No - he is too far up his own backside    

Harry Hill


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not a fan

jonathan ross


----------



## carole

Nope. Silly beggar.

Len Goodman


----------



## ebonie

No hes not my cup of tea  

Timmy mallet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes- for a short while!!

john sargent


----------



## carole

Yes of course  

Elijah Wood


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Paul McCartney


----------



## carole

No

Aled Jones


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Jet Li


----------



## carole

No 

Danny De Vito


----------



## ebonie

yeah he would be funny 


tony blair


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No yawn

Guy Ritchie


----------



## carole

Nah

Harrison Ford


----------



## ebonie

mmm in his younger days yeah   


pamela anderson


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nah

Jay Leno


----------



## jessfiveash

whos jay leno??

don't think so  



jamie oliver


----------



## carole

Okay then

Harry Enfield


----------



## jessfiveash

no! he's soo anoying



robert kilroy - silk


----------



## carole

No way

Bruce Willis


----------



## jessfiveash

of course 


joe swash?

can you tell what i've been watching?


----------



## carole

No too girly  

Jason Statham


----------



## ebonie

No 


Barrack obbama


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah   


chris moyles


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## ebonie

Yeah   


will carling


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

Loius walsh


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Noooooooooooo

Bob Monkhouse (actually not sure is he still alive!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I don;t think he is died of cancer I remember-but yes why not, 

Trevor Macdonald (news at ten)


----------



## jessfiveash

oh he can have a cuppa  


johnny vegas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeh good for a laugh

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## ebonie

Mm i wouldnt say no to him cooking for me but nothing else  


Rod stewart


----------



## carole

No

Robert Downey Junior


----------



## ebonie

No 


John travolta


----------



## jessfiveash

no  



winnie the pooh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes v cute

Max Clifford


----------



## jessfiveash

i dont know him   so nope

blanche ( from corrie)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh no too much moaning

bruce forthsyth


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  


lee evans


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not a fan...


boy george!


----------



## jessfiveash

ohhh no  


eddie izzard


----------



## ebonie

no 

David beckham


----------



## jessfiveash

ummm not sure....nice on the eye   but total idiot  





prince charles


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes


jools holland


----------



## ebonie

Yes could be interesting 


Jasper carrott (you can tell what im watching now cant you   )


----------



## jessfiveash

oh dont like him  




paul o grady


----------



## ebonie

Mmm i supposee in small doses id let him in  


Jeremy kyle


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No

Tony Reid


----------



## jessfiveash

umm no  


stuart little


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No my cats would eat him!

Donald Trump


----------



## carole

No

jessfiveash - do you realise you said no to Tony Reid ?    

David Cameron


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yeah  


whos tony reid?    




antony hopkins


----------



## carole

No

Jess - Tony is Mr Boss Man  

Chris Martin


----------



## ebonie

@saying no to Tony Reid thats so funny  

No 


jennifer saunders


----------



## jessfiveash

i just googled tony reid and still no the wiser!!   plz help? i feel very think  


oh love dawn french     




lenny henry


----------



## jessfiveash

omg!! how thick am i    !!!!!!


    
tony reid from here doh!!
sorry guys i blame the hormones


----------



## ebonie

pmsl     must be the hormones jessfiveash so funny though and u googled him   


Bruce willis


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  

-[ bout tony reid)


andi peters


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Samuel L Jackson



 about Tony


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  




peggy mitchell


----------



## ebonie

Yeah would be fun !!


Dennis taylor


----------



## jessfiveash

no  


postman pat


----------



## Anthony Reid

*Tony wanders over....... stares at jessfiveash for a few moments... he makes a note and walks back to his office.


----------



## jessfiveash

sorry tony !!   

i know who you are now..


----------



## jessfiveash

no to danny capriani (another one i don't know!!) don't tell me he's improtant too  


gok wan


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah to gordon   hes   in a strange kinda way!


alan titchmarsh


----------



## carole

@ Tony

Alan Titchmarsh - only if he agreed to sort my garden out

Jo Brand


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Lenny Henry


----------



## ebonie

Diva b have we got the same dennis taylor http://www.dennistaylor.co.uk/

Ive never heard anyone call him hot before  

Pmsl @tony ,m and i totally agree with diva b thank you for all u do  

Lenny henry yeah he would be a good laugh 

Dame edna


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah to dame edna  

alan carr


----------



## carole

Yes - my sister and brother in law met him in Morrisons and he was really nice  

Terry Wogan


----------



## jessfiveash

no he's annoying


michael owen


----------



## jessfiveash

umm yeah he's ok..would nice to meet him

tom chambers (guy from strickly & holby city)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Yes

Jimmy Carr


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i like him  



ronnie o sullivan


----------



## ebonie

Yeah my nephew would love to meet him  


Wendy richards


----------



## jessfiveash

no   don't like her


bart simpson


----------



## ebonie

yeah he would be funny 


angelina jolie


----------



## Anthony Reid

Absolutely... Yep!

Jennifer Saunders


----------



## ebonie

mmm i wonder why u would let angelina jolie in tony    


Yeah i would leave her in !!

Cheeky girls


----------



## jessfiveash

oh no!! can't stand them!!

hi tony   hehe i see ur keeping an eye out now   



ahem....tony reid


----------



## ebonie

I have to say yes to him    



Danni devito


----------



## jessfiveash

ummm no  


vin diesel


----------



## carole

No cos he's not half as fit as Tony Reid    

Jim Carrey


----------



## jessfiveash

so ok i know who tony reid is!! but what he look like !!??!!


no   sooo anonying

samuel jackson


----------



## jessfiveash

yes to joe cole  



barack obama


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Johnathan ROss


----------



## ebonie

Mmm  would have before but not now


Britney spears


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes to give her a hug

Louie Walsh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

would haev said no but he may cry so ok


Ricky Gervais


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah 



will smith


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my signature or the post at the top of this board 


If your already a Charter VIP  ​


----------



## jessfiveash

oh noo 


ben shepard


----------



## ClaryRose

No


Simon Cowell


----------



## carole

Yes - could do with some of his dosh at the moment  

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## jessfiveash

no don't like him!!


david van thingy from celeb


----------



## carole

Don't like Lewis ?        That's alright, I'll have him  

David Van Day ? No way Jose !  

Brian McFadden


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah like him...


(lewis not my type)   


kerry katonia


----------



## carole

Yes - I'd sort all her problems for her  

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah she's got her head screwed on  


santa claus


----------



## carole

Definitely  

George Michael


----------



## jessfiveash

do but dodgey  

boy goerge


----------



## carole

Erm no  

Will Young


----------



## jessfiveash

yeh  

joe calzagy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes like a champ

Lewis hamilton


----------



## carole

Yes !  

Brendan Fraser


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah madonna don't want him  


madonna


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah love her she great !!


al murry


----------



## carole

In a flash  

(I went to the same college as Al Murray. Only knew him by sight though, not to talk to ....   He had a lot more hair then .....   )

Graham Norton


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Carol Voderman


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

bruce fortsyth


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  



graham norton


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Michael Jackson


----------



## jessfiveash

no   don't trust him!!

batman  

(does any one else look at tv when they think of this one...  DS is playing the batman game)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no


gordon ramsey


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he can cook me lunch  


brittney spears


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes - poor soul 

Terry wogan


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah ..we just had him  


uma thurman


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

The Queen


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah     

mark owen (from take that)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes and he couldbring Gary Barlow for my friend

nigella lawson


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah she cooks some lovely stuff  

jeremy clarkson


----------



## carole

NO NO NO NO NO    Gets on my wick big style  

John Edward


----------



## jessfiveash

sorry dont know who john edward is  

billie piper


----------



## carole

gasp Jess - you obviously don't watch Living or Reality Zone tv  

Yes, why not

Chris Evans


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Paul Macena


----------



## Dominique123456

Yes he can come and make me thin and rich!!  

pink


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes she seems fun enough

Madonna


----------



## Mandamae

er no she takes children 

rhys ifans


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah why not  

billie bob thornton


----------



## Mandamae

no no no!

kate moss


----------



## Dominique123456

She's a bad role model, she can visit the local pub instead.

Hugh Laurie


----------



## jessfiveash

no don't like him  

will farrel


----------



## ClaryRose

no

nigella lawson


----------



## Mandamae

yes

the queen


----------



## Dominique123456

Hmm, i suppose she's posh enough to visit me.

superman


----------



## Mandamae

yes

simon cowell


----------



## Anthony Reid

Yes

Eddie Izzard


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah like him  

 hi tony  

carol vorderman


----------



## Anthony Reid

Definitely

Nigella Lawson

(Hi Jess)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

Paul O'Grady


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yeah love him   he's great 

alexandra de burke (x factor winner)


----------



## carole

No

Aston Merrygold


----------



## carole

Lead singer with JLS  

Yes

David Soul


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

Bill Crosby


----------



## ebonie

yeah 


julia roberts


----------



## Dominique123456

Yes, i'd ask him to do that funny dance for me and tell me jokes.

julia roberts - yes, she can bring her kids to visit too.

elvis


----------



## carole

Yes (pre-drugs   )  

Paul Young


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes -remind me of the 80's
and saw him in cincert and he was still v gd

Tom Jones (now)


----------



## Mandamae

carole said:


> Lead singer with JLS


 yes please! 

no to tom jones

me?


----------



## carole

Yes  

Steve Irwin (when he was alive    )


----------



## ebonie

Yeah  

Prince charles


----------



## Mandamae

no

prof lord robert winston


----------



## Han72

Not unless he promises to kiss and make up with Mohammed Taranissi

Barack Obama


----------



## carole

Yes

Chris Hoy


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

The Queen


----------



## jessfiveash

no ..only if shes relaxes a bit and smiles!   

aridian childs


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes because I don't know who it is and would want to find out 

Girls Aloud


----------



## jessfiveash

he's the presenter of "the one show" & cristine berkley's bf (the one on strickly)  

yeh allong as the weren't all talking could be head doing..lol

heather (from eastenders)


----------



## Mandamae

oh yes please 'all i want for xmas is a baby' (xmas 09 that is )

danni minouge


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes - feels sorry for her and she can bring her big sis for a girlie night in!


carol vorderman


----------



## jessfiveash

no dont like her!!!

kerry katona


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes they're quirky

Esther Rantzen


----------



## Mandamae

yes she was great on i'm a celeb!

boris johnson


----------



## jessfiveash

nope..


sara cox


----------



## Mandamae

yes

philip schofield


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he's fun 

beyonce


----------



## Mandamae

yes

chreyl cole


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah 

louie walsh


----------



## Dominique123456

Hmm, no I think he's a bit strange and sometimes I think he is a bit malicious. 

Eeyore (from winnie the pooh)


----------



## jessfiveash

uh yeah deff!!  


jerry springer


----------



## Dominique123456

Yes - because I think he would be really entertaining!

Um...  Lilly Allen


----------



## jessfiveash

no she's head doing!!! 

cuba gooding jnr


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no don;t know much about him!!

david bowie


----------



## Nova

no too old.....

What about the new lead fella in Spooks??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not really a fan

Billy connolly


----------



## jessfiveash

don't no his wife pamela stephanson...but sure she can have lunch to get away from him  

rudolph


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oooh yes doesn't he come on 24th anyway!! although he doesn't come to the door

Mrs Claus (Santa's wife)


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah she can have dinner while santa's busy.... 



the grinch


----------



## Mandamae

? never seen it but looks fun so i'll risk it and say yes

your next door neightbour/s


----------



## Han72

No way, they lock their kids out in the corridor so they aren't disturbed when they want a bit of the other. The kids are aged 3 and 4! 

Usain Bolt


----------



## jessfiveash

who   never heard of them ...so yeah just to see who it is..

eddie murphy


----------



## Mandamae

mmm maybe

rod stewart


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he's ok

john travolta


----------



## Oranges

Yes, definitely!

George Clooney


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

The 3 Girls of the Playboy Mansion


----------



## Dominique123456

Most definitely!    Kendra, Holly and Bridgette. I don't think my DW would mind either.

Stephen Fry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes 

Lewis Hamilton (to compare!!)


----------



## jessfiveash

no not a fan of him.. 

michael french ( dr in casulty )


----------



## Oranges

yes

Mr Blobby      OMG


----------



## jessfiveash

i used to love mr blobby!! yeah deff!!

kate winslet


----------



## Dominique123456

Yes, shes a proper actress 

The Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland...


----------



## jessfiveash

oh no    very annoying

cameron diaz

(i'm watching "the holiday" with kate & cameroen very festive)


----------



## Han72

Yes, he would be an improvement on my miserable husband!

Alexandra Burke


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i like her!!!

scobby doo


----------



## Oranges

oh yes  - and yummy scooby snacks all round!

Top Cat ?


----------



## Mandamae

yes but he'd soon find out he wont be top cat in my house   

price harry


----------



## jessfiveash

did you mean prince harry   

yeah he can have a mince pie

danny de vito


----------



## Mandamae

um yes i think (and yes i ment prince )

arnold swarchznegger


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he can help me eat some quality street


adam sandler


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

yeah - I've liked some of his films

Rick Astley?


----------



## ClaryRose

no no no

David Essex


----------



## Mandamae

no

amanda holden


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

bianca from eastenders


----------



## Guest

yes she is just like a close friend of mine  

Louis walsh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes- 80's music and gardening all in one

Mick Jagger


----------



## Honeywitch

No, had tea with him and his godchild when I was 11 and it was all "me, me me, me" and impressing a load of 11 year-olds.

Robert Smith. (The Cure).


----------



## Guest

not sure who he is so probably not

Grisham (sp?) out of csi


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yeah theres somehting bout him   

the turtles??

sorry i'm watching the movie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no..


paul daniels


----------



## jessfiveash

no hes soo irrating  

tom hanks


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes

Billy piper


----------



## jessfiveash

of course yes  

meg ryan


----------



## Dominique123456

Definitely, she is so funny.

The guy whole stole my phone so I can give him a piece of my mind...

Ok and Bill Cosby (from the old Cosby Show)


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he's great

sean in eastenders


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no he is scarey!!

Dot cotton


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah as long she don't go on and on .. 

jackie chan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no..don't like strangers

Davina McCall


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah love davina 



DivaB said:


> I so have a crush on him and dont know why    so YES!
> 
> really divab!!
> 
> coolio


----------



## jessfiveash

@ gary barlow  

no she laughs so annoying!!  

lucy pinder


----------



## ClaryRose

i don;t think so............  

David Tennant


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

david walliams


----------



## jessfiveash

no ...dont think so


aston kutcher


----------



## jessfiveash

who's he? the guy from csi?? or am i thinking of someone else?/

yeah..as i'm bugged who he is  


neil morrisy


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah to will smith  

janie butcher


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah love him!!

jordin sparks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no..don;t know him

Paula Abdul


----------



## jessfiveash

its a she   singer 

yeah i like her

davina macall


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes 

coolio?


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i wanted him to win  

urika ??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no


terry christian


----------



## jessfiveash

no

sponge bob..can you tell what i'm watching.lol


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no irriatating!!


Gordon Ramsey


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he can cook dinner  

dale winton


----------



## Mandamae

no no no!

kurt cobain? .........Jess  (his ghost)


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah the ghost can come in...dont even have to open the door  

sinitta


----------



## Mandamae

sorry am i thick? was she in big bro? last year or yr before?


----------



## jessfiveash

sinitta is simon cowels friend   on x factor, not sure if she was in big bro   cant remeber.

matt smith ( the new doctor who) is that his name


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no don't like strangers!!

jamie oliver


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah he can do my cooking  

jade goody


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

jonathan ross


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah watching him now  

anna friel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

Tom Jones


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah 

brendan fraiser


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no


coleen nolan


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i like her  

phillp schofleild


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes nice guy

jason gardiner


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah find out more about him .. 

holly willaby


----------



## Mandamae

yes maybe he could teach me a thing or 2? 

todd carty


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah deff  

ben stiller


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yeah i like him

the guy who plays stiffler


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no don;t know him

Davdi Beckham


----------



## jessfiveash

no   not like the beckhams 

jeremy clarkson


----------



## Siobhan1

No

Paris Hilton


----------



## jessfiveash

no way  

gavin henson (rugby)


----------



## Siobhan1

Nah!

Charlotte Church


----------



## jessfiveash

no think she may bit a tad bit annoying  

richard hammond


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes kinda like her

Myleen Klass


----------



## Siobhan1

Yes

Angelina Jolie


----------



## jessfiveash

no not keen on her

melinda messenger


----------



## Dominique123456

No way she seems so vacuous.

Mae West


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah theres something bout him  

james cordon


----------



## jessfiveash

umm maybe unsure bout him  

ruby wax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no a bit too wild for me

Graham Norton?


----------



## jessfiveash

ohh yeah i like him 


alan sugar


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes 

david cameron


----------



## jessfiveash

yes

jonathon ross


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

judy finnegan


----------



## jessfiveash

yes 

richard madley


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes



Paul Ogrady


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah love him !


fern britton


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah 

davina macall


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah deff to clive owen  

archie mitchell


----------



## linlou17

no  

simon cowell


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

jordan


----------



## jessfiveash

no i dont like her!

ray charles


----------



## linlou17

yes

britney spears


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i'd give her a   and a cuppa then we can chat  

amanda holden


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

Piers morgan


----------



## jessfiveash

nope not keen on him  

simon cowell


----------



## linlou17

yep

cheryl cole?


----------



## jessfiveash

umm un sure dont like her but shes growning on me  

alan sugar?


----------



## linlou17

dont know much about him really but will say no on the basis that i have just read that he has outdated views re women  

sharon osborne?


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i'd have a good old natter  

ross kemp?


----------



## linlou17

yeah bet he has loads of eciting and scary stuff to tell

justin lee collins


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah we can have a blast from the past as he's always on about the 80's   

gordon ramsay


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oooh yes

jonathan ross?


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah bit annoying at times but i like him  

andrew lloydd webber


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no


jools holland


----------



## jessfiveash

no  

harry hill


----------



## ClaryRose

no

Seth Lakeman


----------



## jessfiveash

whos seth lakeman?    dunno propally to find out whi he is  

sophie dahl?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes


gordon brown


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies can you get into Chat ​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

john terry


----------



## linlou17

yes

david beckham


----------



## jessfiveash

no  

wentworth miller ( prison break )


----------



## linlou17

well if david comes a knocking send him round to mine i'll let him in  

yes (if its who im thinking of - im not 100% sure who he is though!)

cheryl cole?


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i like her didnt used to tho but shes grown on me

george cloony


----------



## linlou17

no - i would send him round for my mil!!!  

jonny depp


----------



## jessfiveash

no i propally the only one who dont like him  

davina macall


----------



## fuzzier

well you can send Jonny depp round to mine if he comes knocking at yours

davina yep i reckon she'd be a good chatterbox/gossiper

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah deff!! infact i'm watching him now   on sky plus kitchen nightmares!


jamie oliver


----------



## linlou17

id let any chef in if they promise to cook for me!!!!  

kylie minogue


----------



## fuzzier

No 

i know i know ...
...



SREE


----------



## linlou17

never!!!!   do feel a bit sorry for him at time though when he is being picked on but he would drive me mad too!!!

freddie .....


----------



## jessfiveash

no way   so annoying 

i want halfwit to go as he's so smug that he'll stay ....will find out in 5 mins  

marcus


----------



## CherryGarcia

Er.. 

No.

Derren Brown?


----------



## Han72

Well I might let him in thinking I'd locked him out cos he messes wiv your head innit?! 

Zita West


----------



## jessfiveash

dunno who zita west   so propally to see who she is...... 


Heather ( from eastenders)


----------



## linlou17

nah - she would drive me nutty!!!!

jack - from eastenders?


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah   would ave a bit of him.. 

martin lawrance


----------

